# Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS) - Points calculation



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

Working as a doctor or related occupations require some form of licensing or certifications, so I heard somewhere that in such cases MBBS will be equivalent to Masters (for the sake of points allocation).

Can someone please provide any further details in this regards?

Thank You.


----------



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

Working as a doctor or related occupations require some form of licensing or certifications, so I heard somewhere that in such cases MBBS will be equivalent to Masters (for the sake of points allocation).

Can someone please provide any further details in this regards?

Thank You.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Depending on where you received your education it might not be considered up to Canadian standards.


----------

